# any 922 HDMI-CEC tips/info?



## PhantomOG (Feb 7, 2007)

I saw a couple threads with 722 users having issues with it and HDMI-CEC in their setup, however, I see nothing here about the 922.

So the 922 does not support HDMI-CEC? Or is there some hidden switch I don't know about to enable this?

Turning on my blu-ray player and seeing my TV and receiver automatically turn on and switch to the appropriate input is a thing of beauty. Guess the 922 just isn't that advanced yet??


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

"the 922 just isn't that advanced yet?? - that's right


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Even if it did support CEC, it's not a guarantee your TV will work with it. Interoperability isn't mandated by the standard. Sony's CEC only works with Sony's products.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah... I actually have a Samsung HDTV and a Samsung Blu-ray player... but I turned off the HDMI-CEC, because it became annoying that if I was watching a Blu-ray but wanted to pause it and switch over to my Dish receiver for something quick on the news or something... the CEC process would shut down the Blu-ray player as soon as I switched off of that input!


----------

